# Swallowing?



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi everyone , 

a few weeks ago Tyson kept me up the whole night doing this weird swallowing i was so worried about him the next day I took him to the vets and they gave him an injection which made things much better.
Since then a few times a day he has still done this weird loud swallowing, i was wondering if it could be his biscuits? he has Royal canin adult. 

He does tend to scoff them and swallow them whole !! 

Anyone have any advice/ideas?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm.....sometimes when Ivy swallows she kinda makes a clicking sound, if that makes any sense. Usually though it is when she has her head resting across my arm or I have my hand around her neck, so i figure it is just when she isn't able to swallow right. I don't hear it often though. Once in a while.

Lori


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah it kinda does sound like a clicking type noise  I was wondering If he had a sore throat all the time like maybe a thyroid problem....


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

my Taz sometimes makes a similar type of noise. I don't know what it is, but Taz only does it when he is resting. I wish i could help out more. what did the vet say.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

yes Tyson only does it when he is resting too.. strange

The Vet said his glands were slightly swollen and he may have eaten something that has scratched his throat. she said If he gets worse or no better take him back and they will put him under and look down his throat.

I didnt want him to have to go through that If theres nothing wrong


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Gosh.....I would think if it is a problem, you would hear it all of the time. Keep us updated 

Lori


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

It could be that something is lodged in his throat and he cant get it down? Did the vet mention that? Yoshi did this some when he was younger and that was the first thing the vet checked for. It didnt end up being that and it kinda went away on its own but I thought I would mention that?


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i have noticed that if one of mine happens to swallow one of my hairs they will do that to try to get it down. i hope this helps and we will be praying for him and you.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yoshismom said:


> It could be that something is lodged in his throat and he cant get it down? Did the vet mention that? Yoshi did this some when he was younger and that was the first thing the vet checked for. It didnt end up being that and it kinda went away on its own but I thought I would mention that?


hmmm thanks for that Michelle No the vet didnt mention that so I think i will see how he goes and take him back if he keeps doing it


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

melonypersians said:


> i have noticed that if one of mine happens to swallow one of my hairs they will do that to try to get it down. i hope this helps and we will be praying for him and you.


I will keep an eye , thanks  my hair moults soooo much that it could well be that as he does like to eat gross stuff


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

i understand all of mine love to eat my hair. nasty little boogers. lol


----------

